# Gene Pitney found dead in the famous Bristol suburb called Cardiff and NOT Wales !!



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2006)

Cyberfairy - thought I'd keep the fight alive !!

and a thread for the SWers to post on


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

The real question is do we really want cardiff as a suburb?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> The real question is do we really want cardiff as a suburb?



Might as well, it's about the same distance from us as Bath in the other direction, which would make one hell of a pub crawl, with Bristol in the middle like a huge drunken stepping stone.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey its North North bristol innit, its the N Bristol poshies that will complain.

Us South Bristol pram pushers dont really care its all North of the river. .


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Might as well, it's about the same distance from us as Bath in the other direction,



No it isn't

Newport's nearer to the same distance, Cardiff's bleddy miles away!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> No it isn't
> 
> Newport's nearer to the same distance, Cardiff's bleddy miles away!



Compared to the size of Jupiter.


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

of course

*slaps self on head*


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> of course
> 
> *slaps self on head*



Obviously you should have realised I was comparing it to something a billion or so times larger. I thought that was so inherently clear that It wasn't worth mentioning.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2006)

What?!!!!!!

Is Gene Pitney really dead? For real?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> What?!!!!!!
> 
> Is Gene Pitney really dead? For real?


I have no idea who he was, but there's threads about it _everywhere_


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 5, 2006)

*Onlyyyyyyy, 24 hours from Colston...*




			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> What?!!!!!!
> 
> Is Gene Pitney really dead? For real?



Yep, played Cardiff last night, then died.  He was supposed to be playing Colston Hall this evening.    

That unfortunate timing has led to him being cynically adopted by the Welsh forum as some kind of martyr to their twisted cause.    

-But fear not, for Bristol will still win out!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I have no idea who he was, but there's threads about it _everywhere_





Someoen else said that and I'm like " YOU DONT KNOW WHO GENE PITNEY WAS ??? HE WAS A SINGER YOU FOOL !!!!"

they immediatley retorted with "Oh right. .  What did he sing then ?"


I went: ER. . . . . . *stared at shoes* 


SONGS OF COURSE !! DERRRRR !!

Then stomped off outside for a smoke


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Someoen else said that and I'm like " YOU DONT KNOW WHO GENE PITNEY WAS ??? HE WAS A SINGER YOU FOOL !!!!"
> 
> they immediatley retorted with "Oh right. .  What did he sing then ?"
> 
> ...


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 6, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Someoen else said that and I'm like " YOU DONT KNOW WHO GENE PITNEY WAS ??? HE WAS A SINGER YOU FOOL !!!!"
> 
> they immediatley retorted with "Oh right. .  What did he sing then ?"
> 
> ...



Dearset...darling *get it*

Everyone knows about 24hours from Tulsa!
I bloody well sang it in the car when we were playing flicky flicky...jeeeze...shows how much notice you take innit


----------

